# Lin and Jirsa Los Angeles Wedding Photography



## Pye (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to show you guys our studios website and see what you guys think! I would love to get your comments and feedback on not only the images but also the site design.

Thanks!

Lin and Jirsa Los Angeles Wedding Photography


----------



## ocular (Aug 5, 2009)

AAghhh I thought I came to a hacker site. You have got to be kidding me, have you tested it yourselves ? I clicked on portfolio, it almost killed my browser ( it froze for about 30 sec) then it told me I had to abort a script or my browser would crash. Same thing happened when clicking on prices. And why do u need flash for a price list ? Seriously! :gah:  

You need to get in contact with your designer or admin.


----------



## Pye (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Ocular,

Thanks for looking. You know, I have had that same issue occasionally with the flash site. The template was purchased from a 3rd party (bludomain.com) and I have brought the issue to them several times. Unfortunately, their service is horrific, and the issue seems to be difficult to replicate.

If you can duplicate the issue, I would appreciate you telling me how so I can report the issue to them. 

Also, the price list is located in the flash portfolio so that clients don't click straight away to the price list without at least taking a glance at our image quality first.


----------

